# Các Mẹ Đang Dùng Internet Banking Của Ngân Hàng Nào?



## nhile (26 Tháng năm 2015)

Em đang định đăng ký cái dịch vụ này các mẹ ạ, để mua bán cho tiện với cả thỉnh thoảng còn chuyển tiền cho thằng ku em đang học vài trăm, chứ mất công ra ngân hàng mệt lắm nhà em lại ko tiện đường nữa. Có mẹ nào dùng dịch vụ này chưa, có dễ dử dụng ko ạ, dùng của ngân hàng nào thì tốt các mẹ nhỉ?


----------



## beconcuame (29 Tháng năm 2015)

xauxi đã viết:


> Dễ lắm mn ơi, em đang dùng của BIDV thấy khá là hài lòng, mn làm cái mà xài, chứ trời này mà ra đường thì có chết khô



E cũng đang dùng dịch vụ này nhưng của ngân hàng khác mà phí đắt lắm, phí của BIDV như nào vậy mn?


----------



## beconcuame (29 Tháng năm 2015)

xauxi đã viết:


> Cùng ngân hàng 3.3k, khác ngân hàng 6.6k thôi mn ạ, cá nhân em thấy thế là rẻ rồi


ôi, thế là rẻ rồi mn ơi, ngân hàng em đang dùng phí gấp đôi cơ ạ, xót quá


----------



## nhile (29 Tháng năm 2015)

xauxi đã viết:


> ebank. bidv. com. vn/ DKNHDT/ mn vào link đó đăng ký mà mn có tài khoản BIDV chưa
> ps: mn xóa dấu cách link mà vào nhé, tk của em ko post link dc



Em chưa có thẻ BIDV thì đăng ký dc ko mn


----------



## ocyeu (10 Tháng sáu 2015)

E- banking của BIDV có thực hiện giao dịch trên điện thoại được ko mn ơi?


----------



## ocyeu (10 Tháng sáu 2015)

xauxi đã viết:


> được mn ạ, em toàn giap dịch trên mobile nè


Thế à, phí sử dụng e- banking hàng tháng là bao nhiêu vậy?


----------



## ocyeu (10 Tháng sáu 2015)

xauxi đã viết:


> 110.000đ/năm nếu dung gói tài chính (token + sms banking) mn nhé


Oke, em biết rồi, tks mn nhìu nha


----------



## tranvoi (10 Tháng sáu 2015)

BIDV có dịch vụ nạp tiền thẻ điện thoại Bank plus như một số bank khác ko?


----------



## tranvoi (10 Tháng sáu 2015)

ui, hôm nay có chị bạn trên cty em kêu đăng ký IB của BIDV còn được tặng iphone nữa đấy ạ, có thật ko vậy?


----------



## tranvoi (10 Tháng sáu 2015)

xauxi đã viết:


> ơ, vụ này có lâu rùi mà, nay mn mới nghe à


nay mới nghe mn ơi, thông tin cụ tỉ như nào ạ


----------



## tranvoi (10 Tháng sáu 2015)

xauxi đã viết:


> *"Các khách hàng đầu tiên đăng ký sử dụng dịch vụ hàng tháng được tặng ngay tiền mặt vào tài khoản, được tham gia chương trình quay số hàng tuần để tìm chủ nhân của 12 chiếc điện thoại iPhone 6-16Gb, quay số cuối chương trình rất hấp dẫn với chuyến du lịch Hàn Quốc 6 ngày 5 đêm cho 02 người trị giá đến 50 triệu đồng, chuyến du lịch Đông Nam Á cho 2 người lên đến 20 triệu đồng, hàng chục vé máy bay trong nước và thẻ ATM có giá trị từ ngân hàng" *
> ko share dc link em cop cho mn xem


đã quá, ko những đc tặng iPhone còn được tặng vé du lịch Hàn Quốc với Đông nam Á nữa cơ ạ


----------



## tranvoi (10 Tháng sáu 2015)

xauxi đã viết:


> Còn được tặng tiền nữa cơ nhá


mẹ này hóng giỏi quá, share gấp


----------



## tranvoi (10 Tháng sáu 2015)

xauxi đã viết:


> Đây nhá
> 
> (1)Tặng 50.000đ cho 1.000 khách hàng đầu tiên mỗi tháng đăng ký mới BIDV Online trên kênh trực tuyến.
> 
> ...



tks mn nhìu nhìu nha


----------



## tranvoi (10 Tháng sáu 2015)

xauxi đã viết:


> hem cần cảm ơn, lỡ trúng giải thì nhớ khoe là tớ mừng rồi



Nhất trí ạ


----------



## hienha (10 Tháng sáu 2015)

Hóng vụ Iphone thoai, ko biết khuyến mại đến hôm nào?


----------



## hienha (10 Tháng sáu 2015)

xauxi đã viết:


> từ 25/4 - đến 25/7 mn nhé



Cứ đăng ký dịch vụ IB là được tham gia chương trình quay số trúng thưởng này à mn


----------



## hienha (11 Tháng sáu 2015)

Đã có mn trúng thưởng chưa, cứ 1 tuần họ quay số trúng thưởng 1 lần mà


----------



## hienha (28 Tháng sáu 2015)

Phí chuyển khoản online đối với giao dịch cùng hệ thống BIDV & khác hệ thống BIDV là bao nhiêu?


----------



## hienha (28 Tháng sáu 2015)

Như nhiều bank khác, để hoàn tất giao dịch internet banking thành công thì cần nhập OTP do bank gửi về số điện thoại hay là dùng token?


----------



## hienha (28 Tháng sáu 2015)

Đăng ký e- banking có mất phí ko?


----------



## hienha (28 Tháng sáu 2015)

Phí sử dụng e- banking hàng tháng?


----------



## hienha (28 Tháng sáu 2015)

Nếu chưa mở thẻ tại BIDV có thể đăng kí e-banking online ko? hay cần ra bank mở thẻ trước?


----------



## hienha (28 Tháng sáu 2015)

BIDV có dịch vụ nạp tiền thẻ điện thoại Bank plus như một số bank khác ko?


----------



## hienha (28 Tháng sáu 2015)

E- banking của BIDV có thực hiện giao dịch trên điện thoại ko?


----------



## hienha (29 Tháng sáu 2015)

Nhân dịp kỷ niệm 03 năm triển khai dịch vụ ngân hàng điện tử BIDV e-Banking (01/6/2012-01/6/2015) và đón chào mùa hè sôi động 2015, Ngân hàng TMCP Đầu tư và Phát triển Việt Nam (BIDV) triển khai chương trình khuyến mại đặc biệt “Hè rộn ràng với BIDV e-Banking” với nhiều ưu đãi từ dịch vụ sản phẩm và quà tặng cho khách hàng đăng ký và sử dụng dịch vụ từ ngày 27/4/2015 đến hết ngày 25/7/2015.


----------



## hienha (29 Tháng sáu 2015)

quay số cuối chương trình rất hấp dẫn với chuyến du lịch Hàn Quốc 6 ngày 5 đêm cho 02 người trị giá đến 50 triệu đồng, chuyến du lịch Đông Nam Á cho 2 người lên đến 20 triệu đồng, hàng chục vé máy bay trong nước và thẻ ATM có giá trị từ ngân hàng


----------



## hienha (29 Tháng sáu 2015)

Không cần mất thời gian đến Ngân hàng, khách hàng chỉ cần vào trang web https: //ebank.bidv.com.vn/DKNHDT/ đăng ký là có thể sử dụng dịch vụ. Thêm vào đó, trong thời gian khuyến mại, các khách hàng đăng ký trên kênh trực tuyến còn nhận được nhiều ưu đãi về sản phẩm dịch vụ cũng như có nhiều cơ hội trúng thưởng từ chương trình.


----------



## hienha (29 Tháng sáu 2015)

Dịch vụ e-Banking của BIDV nói riêng và sản phẩm dịch vụ bán lẻ của BIDV nói chung đã được các khách hàng và các tổ chức có uy tín ghi nhận như giải thưởng “Ngân hàng điện tử hàng đầu Việt Nam”; Ngân hàng Điện tử tiêu biểu 2014 và gần đây nhất là giải thưởng Ngân hàng Bán lẻ tốt nhất Việt Nam 2015 do tạp chí The AseanBanker bình chọn.


----------



## hienha (29 Tháng sáu 2015)

Tặng 50.000đ cho 1.000 khách hàng đầu tiên mỗi tháng đăng ký mới BIDV Online trên kênh trực tuyến.


----------



## hienha (29 Tháng sáu 2015)

Tặng 02 tháng phí thuê bao khi đăng ký mới dịch vụ BSMS.


----------



## hienha (29 Tháng sáu 2015)

Quay số điện tử hàng tuần trúng ngay 12 điện thoại I-phone 6-16GB sành điệu


----------



## hienha (29 Tháng sáu 2015)

05 chuyến du lịch Đông Nam Á cho 2 người trị giá 20 triệu đồng


----------



## hienha (29 Tháng sáu 2015)

_tổng đài chăm sóc khách hàng 24/7: *1900 9247*_


----------



## hienha (29 Tháng sáu 2015)




----------



## hienha (29 Tháng sáu 2015)




----------



## hienha (29 Tháng sáu 2015)

Hãy trở thành Khách hàng quan trọng của BIDV và nhận ngay thẻ ghi nợ BIDV Premier như một món quà của BIDV dành tặng Quý Khách hàng.


----------



## hienha (29 Tháng sáu 2015)

*Chúc mừng các khách hàng đầu tiên may mắn trúng thưởng Iphone 6 sành điệu cùng "Hè rộn ràng với BIDV e-Banking"*


----------



## hienha (29 Tháng sáu 2015)




----------



## hienha (29 Tháng sáu 2015)

*Cơ hội vàng từ chương trình tiết kiệm dự thưởng "May mắn trọn niềm vui 2015" *


----------



## hienha (29 Tháng sáu 2015)

Chỉ cần tối thiểu 15 triệu đồng hoặc 200 USD, khách hàng đã được nhận ngay một số dự thưởng và có tới *03 cơ hội trúng thưởng *(con số may mắn, tặng quà tri ân, quay thưởng cuối chương trình).


----------



## hienha (29 Tháng sáu 2015)

Trong suốt thời gian triển khai chương trình, khách hàng tham gia gửi tiền có từ 3 số dự thưởng trở lên sẽ được nhận quà tặng tri ân bằng tiền mặt từ 20.000 đồng lên đến 1 triệu đồng ngay tại thời điểm gửi tiền


----------



## hienha (29 Tháng sáu 2015)

Các khách hàng gửi tiền tại BIDV trong thời gian diễn ra chương trình được hưởng lãi suất cố định trong suốt kỳ hạn tham gia và có thể lựa chọn các kỳ hạn gửi tiền phong phú đối với loại tiền VND và USD.


----------



## hienha (29 Tháng sáu 2015)




----------



## hienha (29 Tháng sáu 2015)

Chương trình khuyến mại “BIDV Visa Platinum – Trải nghiệm đẳng cấp” áp dụng cho Khách hàng phát hành mới thẻ BIDV Visa Platinum và tất cả các Khách hàng đang sử dụng thẻ BIDV Visa Platinum có phát sinh giao dịch chi tiêu trên 1.000.000 VND


----------



## hienha (29 Tháng sáu 2015)




----------



## hienha (29 Tháng sáu 2015)




----------



## hienha (29 Tháng sáu 2015)

Hãy trở thành Khách hàng quan trọng của BIDV và nhận ngay thẻ ghi nợ BIDV Premier như một món quà của BIDV dành tặng Quý Khách hàng.


----------



## hienha (29 Tháng sáu 2015)

Để biết thêm thông tin chi tiết, vui lòng liên hệ các Chi nhánh BIDV trên toàn quốc hoặc Hotline: *1900 9247*


----------



## hienha (29 Tháng sáu 2015)




----------



## hienha (30 Tháng sáu 2015)




----------



## hienha (30 Tháng sáu 2015)

Từ ngày 04/06/2015 đến hết 19/08/2015, BIDV triển khai chương trình khuyến mại “Kiều hối nhận ngay – Trao tay quà tặng” dành cho các khách hàng cá nhân nhận tiền kiều hối qua kênh ngân hàng hoặc kênh chuyển tiền nhanh Western Union tại các ĐGD của BIDV và hệ thống đại lý phụ do BIDV quản lý. Chương trình triển khai tại một số địa bàn chi nhánh BIDV (*).


----------



## hienha (30 Tháng sáu 2015)

Với tôn chỉ “khách hàng là trung tâm”, đồng thời mong muốnđem lại thật nhiều niềm vui và may mắn cho các khách hàng, BIDV – Ngân hàng bán lẻ tốt nhất Việt Nam luôn nỗ lực không ngừng để nâng cao chất lượng dịch vụ, đa dạng hóa các sản phẩm và triển khai nhiều chương trình ưu đãi, khuyến mãi hấp dẫn.


----------



## hienha (30 Tháng sáu 2015)

Kính chúc Quý khách hàng sức khỏe, thành công và thật nhiều may mắn với chương trình “Kiều hối nhận ngay – Trao tay quà tặng” cùng BIDV.


----------



## hienha (30 Tháng sáu 2015)




----------



## hienha (30 Tháng sáu 2015)

Trong cuộc sống hiện đại bận rộn, thì thời gian chính là thứ quý báu nhất mà chúng ta cần phải phân bổ để làm sao có thể tối ưu nhất các công việc, từ công việc cơ quan cho đến các công việc gia đình.


----------



## hienha (30 Tháng sáu 2015)

Các khách hàng đã có tài khoản tại BIDV có nhu cầu đăng ký sử dụng dịch vụ BIDV Online, BSMS chỉ cần một cú nhấp chuột là có thể đăng ký sử dụng dịch vụ.


----------



## hienha (30 Tháng sáu 2015)

*Chuyển tiền, Thanh toán các dịch vụ qua BIDV Online*


----------



## hienha (30 Tháng sáu 2015)

*Trong thời đại công nghệ hiện nay, giờ đây, bạn hoàn toàn có thể “nhờ cậy” ngân hàng hỗ trợ trong mọi giao dịch tài chính cá nhân như kiểm tra tài khoản online, chuyển tiền trực tiếp qua tài khoản trên mạng, cho đến việc thanh toán các hóa đơn dịch vụ cá nhân*


----------



## hienha (30 Tháng sáu 2015)

*Thật tiện dụng hơn nữa cho các tín đồ thích săn hàng trên mạng, chỉ cần chọn đồ cho vào giỏ hàng, nhấp chuột thanh toán qua BIDV. Còn gì tuyệt hơn nữa.*


----------



## hienha (30 Tháng sáu 2015)

Ngày nay, dịch vụ hỗ trợ cập nhật thông tin về tài khoản cùng những thông tin ngân hàng một cách nhanh nhất, tiện ích nhất đã được các nhà băng chú trọng cung cấp tới các khách hàng.


----------



## hienha (30 Tháng sáu 2015)

Hãy nhanh tay đăng ký và sử dụng các dịch vụ trực tuyến của BIDV để tiết kiệm thời gian, tiếp cận công nghệ hiện đại mà BIDV đem lại cho bạn. Trải nghiệm các dịch vụ trực tuyến của BIDV, bạn sẽ nắm được toàn bộ cả “thế giới” tài chính cho riêng mình.


----------



## hienha (30 Tháng sáu 2015)

*Kiều hối nhận ngay - Trao tay quà tặng với 23.000 giải thưởng bốc thăm may mắn hấp dẫn tại BIDV*


----------



## hienha (1 Tháng bảy 2015)

*Trải nghiệm đẳng cấp khi chi tiêu với thẻ BIDV Visa Platinum từ 24/06/2015 đến 21/09/2015*


----------



## hienha (1 Tháng bảy 2015)




----------



## hienha (1 Tháng bảy 2015)

Từ ngày 04/06/2015 đến hết 19/08/2015, BIDV triển khai chương trình khuyến mại “Kiều hối nhận ngay – Trao tay quà tặng” dành cho các khách hàng cá nhân nhận tiền kiều hối qua kênh ngân hàng hoặc kênh chuyển tiền nhanh Western Union tại các ĐGD của BIDV và hệ thống đại lý phụ do BIDV quản lý. Chương trình triển khai tại một số địa bàn chi nhánh BIDV


----------



## hienha (1 Tháng bảy 2015)

Với tôn chỉ “khách hàng là trung tâm”, đồng thời mong muốnđem lại thật nhiều niềm vui và may mắn cho các khách hàng, BIDV – Ngân hàng bán lẻ tốt nhất Việt Nam luôn nỗ lực không ngừng để nâng cao chất lượng dịch vụ, đa dạng hóa các sản phẩm và triển khai nhiều chương trình ưu đãi, khuyến mãi hấp dẫn.


----------



## hienha (1 Tháng bảy 2015)

Mọi chi tiết chương trình xin vui lòng liên hệ chi nhánh BIDV gần nhất hoặc Tổng đài CSKH 24/7:*1900 9247*


----------



## hienha (1 Tháng bảy 2015)

*Đăng ký trực tuyến dịch vụ BIDV Online, BSMS*

Trong cuộc sống hiện đại bận rộn, thì thời gian chính là thứ quý báu nhất mà chúng ta cần phải phân bổ để làm sao có thể tối ưu nhất các công việc, từ công việc cơ quan cho đến các công việc gia đình.


----------



## hienha (1 Tháng bảy 2015)

Các khách hàng đã có tài khoản tại BIDV có nhu cầu đăng ký sử dụng dịch vụ BIDV Online, BSMS chỉ cần một cú nhấp chuột là có thể đăng ký sử dụng dịch vụ. Không chỉ đăng ký nhanh, gọn mà BIDV còn dành tặng ngay 50.000 đồng cho 1000 khách hàng đầu tiên đăng ký thành công dịch vụ trực tuyến cùng rất nhiều các ưu đãi khác nhân dịp triển khai chương trình Hè rộn ràng với BIDV e-Banking từ 27/4/2015-25/7/2015.


----------



## hienha (1 Tháng bảy 2015)

*Trong thời đại công nghệ hiện nay, giờ đây, bạn hoàn toàn có thể “nhờ cậy” ngân hàng hỗ trợ trong mọi giao dịch tài chính cá nhân như kiểm tra tài khoản online, chuyển tiền trực tiếp qua tài khoản trên mạng, cho đến việc thanh toán các hóa đơn dịch vụ cá nhân. Không chỉ chủ động đến các quầy giao dịch có mặt khắp trên toàn quốc của ngân hàng để nộp tiền thay vì chỉ đến 1 điểm của các công ty cung cấp dịch vụ hoặc có thể ủy quyền cho ngân hàng nộp tiền từ tài khoản của bạn cho các hóa đơn hàng tháng mà đồng thời bạn có thể tự mình thanh toán online trên mạng qua ngân hàng chỉ với một vài click chuột. Thật tiện dụng hơn nữa cho các tín đồ thích săn hàng trên mạng, chỉ cần chọn đồ cho vào giỏ hàng, nhấp chuột thanh toán qua BIDV. Còn gì tuyệt hơn nữa.*


----------



## hienha (1 Tháng bảy 2015)

Hãy nhanh tay đăng ký và sử dụng các dịch vụ trực tuyến của BIDV để tiết kiệm thời gian, tiếp cận công nghệ hiện đại mà BIDV đem lại cho bạn. Trải nghiệm các dịch vụ trực tuyến của BIDV, bạn sẽ nắm được toàn bộ cả “thế giới” tài chính cho riêng mình.


----------

